# Best temperature gun?



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 17, 2011)

Our herp society is going to purchase a temperature gun for one of our local zoos to use for their reptile dept. But I don't know which one to get! I want to get a good one, I know that. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

The one I use is the Cheerman HDE Temperature Gun, Infrared Thermometer w/ Laser Sight. I got it off Amazon and paid $22 for it. I have been very happy with it. 


The one I use is the Cheerman HDE Temperature Gun, Infrared Thermometer w/ Laser Sight. I got it off Amazon and paid $22 for it. I have been very happy with it.


----------



## oscar (Nov 17, 2011)

The one I have is from reptile basics, The 412L, it was 49.00 besides tort. enclosures, I use it to also check the temp on our wood stove. There web site has good information on there different temp. guns on there FAQ section.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 19, 2011)

This is the one I use.
http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Temp-Gun-PE1.html
All of the ones mentioned sound good.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 19, 2011)

I use a Ryobi.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 19, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I use a Ryobi.



How does that work for ya ? .. I wanted to buy one tomorrow ~
Home depot or lowes?

JD~


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 19, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Ryobi.
> ...


Home Depot and I love it.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got a handheld one form Harbour Freights for $9.99 with coupon. It seems to match the temperature of all the thermometers in my house. http://www.harborfreight.com/infrared-thermometer-93984.html

I know harbout freights will be having a temperature gun for $19.99 on black friday.
http://www.harborfreight.com/non-contact-laser-thermometer-96451.html

You have to watch what you buy from Harbour Freights, but so far I've been lucky.


----------

